# AppleTV, mot de passe WIFI non mémorisé



## terreorange (12 Avril 2007)

Bonjour,

J'ai un problème simple avec mon AppleTV. Je suis obligé de resaisir régulièrement le mot de passe de mon réseau WIFI. Même si je n'éteins pas l'engin. C'est un réseau classique qui ne pose pas de problèmes par ailleurs.

Une idée ?

Merci !


----------



## cerock (30 Juin 2008)

Bonjour,
Je relance ce sujet, j'ai exactement le même problème et cela est assez chiant, car ce n'est pas sur l'AppleTV que le mot de passe est le plus facile a taper.

Quelqu'un a t'il trouvé la solution ?

Merci


----------

